# Canon DSLR upgrade HELP



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Afternoon, I'm looking to upgrade my canon 500d to possibly a 7d, but after a bit of browsing on the net I can't decide on what the better is out of the 70d,60d,7d? Can anyone help me out, I have 24-70L, 70-300L in lens collection and just want to better my entry level camera to something more pro? 

Thanks all


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You need to get them in your hands, the 70d and the 7d are different in size, weight and construction.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

As S63 says.

The 7D is a very capable camera but with the 60D and 70D available you need to compare the features against what you shoot.

For info, I moved from a 500D to a 5D MkII for broadly the same reason as you and don't regret it at all.

A good site to compare on is www.dpreview.com


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

I would say go for the 70D. Not much in it price wise between that and the 7D, but the newer sensor in the 70D appears to handle noise at high ISO better. If you're after a bit of a rugged camera the 7D could be the better option with the alloy body, but the 70D will be fine in most instances. I have had a 400D for 5-6 years and have been tossing this up for a good few months now and think I have settled on the 70D when my funds will allow it.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a 70d and don't really have any issues with it.

Would love full frame though!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Just dont get playing with the expensive full frame options in the shop like i did or your bank balance may end up a lot lighter :wall:


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

Something to consider with going full frame is the reduction in reach you will get. This is only really an issue if one of your main areas of interest is wildlife photography, which is why I have decided to go for the crop sensor 70d.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Adam_P said:


> Something to consider with going full frame is the reduction in reach you will get. This is only really an issue if one of your main areas of interest is wildlife photography, which is why I have decided to go for the crop sensor 70d.


true, but you can do hell of a crop on a good full frame camera like the cannon 5d3


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't know what you shoot but a second hand 5D Mk2 would be my choice with your lenses. 24-70L was made for FF.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Think cannon is doing a cash back at the minute, think it was in the wex news letter.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

All depends what you shoot, the XXD is a huge improvement over the XXXD both in feel and build quality the new 70D sensor is awesome in low light and at higher ISO compared to the 60D so if you spend time shooting in low light then go for the 70D (unless your budget allows for a 5Dmk3 or 1DX)

If your shooting stuff that moves then you could benefit from the focusing system in the 7D and the higher burst rate?

They will all do everything just some have little party tricks that makes shooting certain things easier and better as long as you know how to use the camera that is.

When I upgraded my 500D I went for the 1Dmk4 as I had decided what I enjoyed shooting and was making money at it and the 1D offers the reliability and build quality I need for that. this was taken half way through the day and I went back for more LOL


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^You should really use that kit rather than 'baby' it


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

james_death said:


> Think cannon is doing a cash back at the minute, think it was in the wex news letter.


Canon Offers :thumb:

John


----------

